# Guys I am a fucking wreck



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

3.5 years and still dp/dr...

I have been severally depressed for the past 5 months because of things that actually happened in my relationships, not depressed for no reason.

I have no idea how to recover from this depression, it feels impossible especially with DP.

I feel like I had a decent life with DP and I threw it away at the thought of facing my emotions and curing dp, but I was wrong and never had to throw my life away. I could have focused on myself while maintaining relationships etc.

Guys I really don't know what to do.

I don't think I could get the life back I had before, especially with DP.

I'm tired of being so depressed every day.

Any suggestions?

I feel like I've done so much I just don't know what the next step is.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Susto said:


> Meditate. That's the best advice I can give you. Begin with the breath


 I second Susto, your mind and body need to rest.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's your false belief carry-on:

1) I've screwed up my life and I can't get a new one as good or even better.

2) I'm supposed to be omniscient and not make mistakes in life.

3) I deserve to continually punish myself when I screw up.

4) My metaphysical views are fixed in stone and will not expand to allow a better life.

Did I miss anything?

Look at these 4 again.

Do you think that one might have problems with depression if those 4 processes are constantly running in the background?

There's nothing intrinsically wrong with you. You just need a mental power wash. You're unconsciously self-negating like I was.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think you are all right! I am feeling better now. After I posted this I went outside and listened to music and meditated. It helped a lot.

Haumea you are spot on. Especially number 1 and 2 I feel strongly, but I understand they are wrong.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the support Ghost!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

DarkMatter said:


> 3.5 years and still dp/dr...
> I have been severally depressed for the past 5 months because of things that actually happened in my relationships, not depressed for no reason.
> I have no idea how to recover from this depression, it feels impossible especially with DP.
> I feel like I had a decent life with DP and I threw it away at the thought of facing my emotions and curing dp, but I was wrong and never had to throw my life away. I could have focused on myself while maintaining relationships etc.
> ...


I hope u r feeling better .... I have been thru this before myself ... Depression with DP is not a good combination..I agree with haumea tho the depression will hit hard if u give up and accept there's no way out. You are a good looking boy don't give up never give up!


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you missjess. I am getting better everyday


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

Susto said:


> Meditate. That's the best advice I can give you. Begin with the breath


Could someone actually describe -how- to meditate? I've heard this advice all over and have looked up meditation online in various instances but I've never really gotten what it is to meditate or how to do it. What is the defining difference between meditating, sitting calmly without doing anything, falling asleep, etc.?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Your welcome


----------

